# Classical music with Gypsy / Roma influences



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a CD by *Vyacheslav Grokhovsky* which has a beautiful piece called *Gypsy Rhapsod*y. I can't find a YouTube video of it, but I've attached an mp3 to this post so that you can hear the sort of thing I'm after--basically, classical music with Gypsy influences, or that uses Gypsy melodies. Are there any Gypsy composers?

I would also be interested in information about Grokhovsky--he seems to be practically unknown outside of Russia.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Lots of it out there...*



Fsharpmajor said:


> [snip]
> the sort of thing I'm after--basically, classical music with Gypsy influences, or that uses Gypsy melodies.
> [snip]


I suppose I am belaboring the obvious by pointing out that Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies are 'influenced' by Hungarian Gypsy music, not Magyar. Anyway, there it is.

I listened to the mp3 sample. All I can say while maintaining good deportment is that I am not much impressed.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Osvaldo Golijov *has some works with heavy gypsy influence - saw his_ Dona & Hora _live a few months back, and I think that the composer has stated that this tune was directly lifted from the playing of the Romanian gypsy group taraf de haidouks (maybe you should check out them as well, if you haven't already)...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Bela Bartok & Zoltan Kodaly


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Enescu, Violin sonata 3


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some more examples:

- The _Lakatos family _(in various ensembles and combinations) are among the most well-known Gypsy musicians and includes the violinist _Sandor Lakatos_.
Some would probably say that he has been "selling out" a bit and seeking popularity. But a good example is this:






Victor Borge wasn´t actually that bad either in this music:






(A pity that he never made a "serious" record ...)

- Pablo de Sarasate:"Zigeunerweisen", f.Violin & Orchestra - quite a _must_ in this respect.
- Boleslav Boiko:"Gypsy Rhapsody" f.Orchestra
- Joseph Joachim: 2.Violin Concerto, "Hungarian"
- Brahms:"Hungarian Dances" for either piano duo or orchestra. Try the Labeque Sisters Duo, for instance.
- Weber:"Andante & Rondo all´Ungharese / Hungarian Rondo", f.Viola & Orchestra
- Heinrich Wilhelm Ernst:"Hungarian Airs" op.22
- Ravel:"Tzigane" f.Violin & Orchestra
- Georges Enescu:"2 Romanian Rhapsodies" f.Orchestra
- Fritz Kreisler:"Zigeuner Capriccio" / Gypsy Caprice
- Liszt has more piano works with Gypsy or Hungarian themes than "just" the Rhapsodies, including 
the "Hungarian Fantasy" for Piano & Orchestra, one of the most effective pieces of that kind.
- Joachim Andersen, a flute composer: "Ungarsk Fantasi"op.3
- Franz Lehar:"Hungarian Fantasy" / Ungarische Fantasie.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

2nd movement of Brahms Clarinet Quintet


----------



## drbetteridge (Sep 18, 2010)

*enjoyed that*

I enjoyed the gypsy piece so I'll be looking for the other suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't much know about that branch of music tradition, but I do have a good friend of Roma heritage who claims the term "gyspy" is considered a bit insulting. Shows how non-cosmopolitan many of us Americans are. I had no idea.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Weston said:


> I don't much know about that branch of music tradition, but I do have a good friend of Roma heritage who claims the term "gyspy" is considered a bit insulting.


"Roma" seems to be used more and more these days, at least in Europe. I know that "gypsy" can be taken as slightly disparaging. I decided to include both words in the title of my post, to make sure everybody knew what I meant.

Thanks for all the suggestions, by the way; I'll follow them up.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

You may get a kick out of this piece (in case you disagree that it's classical, Corigliano turned the cue into one of his _Red Violin_ etudes as a stand alone piece)


----------

